# Aviation Heritage Centre Labour Day Flying Event



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Over the last week I've been working on my house in another part of the country to where I live, to get it presentable for selling. They had a flying display at the local airfield so I had to drop by and taker a gander.

Ex-RNZAF A-4; these are popping up all over the place now...







Tiger and Nieuport with an ex-Safe Air Bristol Freighter in the background.






Nieuport 11 repro.






Sopwith Pup repro fitted with an original Clerget rotary.






Fleet.






Stearman - the Nanchang is one of about 11 based at this airfield and did a great display.






The Yak-3 underwent an extensive rebuild over the years, it flew for the first time earlier this year.






More to come.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2012)

A few more from the display; I only spent an hour there since I had my daughter who wasn't very appreciative of the noisey aeroplanes...











The star of the show, which has only flown within the last few months after the cooling fan in front of its engine shed a few blades and dinged its prop at an airshow last year. Note that in the pictures below the cooling fan is now no longer fitted.











The guy who owns the Flug Werk 190 also has a Spitfire XIV under restoration, which is scheduled to fly early next year, fingers crossed.











Seen in the carpark.






Interesting airshow props out the back of the hangars.






That's all folks.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

Great stuff Grant. Is that a camera mounted on the fin antenna post of the FW 190 ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2012)

Excellent, simply excellent.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2012)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2012)

> Is that a camera mounted on the fin antenna post of the FW 190



Jawohl! I think there's some footage on youtube of it. In the bottom photo, the V 2 tail section was from a full size wooden V 2 that was blown up at an airshow last year. The tail was fitted with a small pump that was fuelled by kero so it looked as if it was about to launch, but came under attack by various warbirds - looked pretty cool.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

Good stuff. I thought maybe they were movie props. 
Just been reading a back-issue of 'Aeroplane', about the Flug Werke '190 that was at Duxford, until moved to Germany. This was the one which ditched in the sea. It was sold (out of the UK) as it was apparently impossible to obtain a permit to Fly in the UK - interesting, I wonder what the reasons were, especially in light of the ditching, and the info re the cooling fan break up.


----------

